# RESOLVED: hostname: line 24: hostname: command not found

## IceSunrise

Hi there,

Absolutely unexpectedly my gentoo can not set the hostname on my machine anymore.

The error I get is this one:

```
/etc/init.d/hostname: line 24: hostname: command not found
```

The line 24 in /etc/init.d/hostname is this one:

```
hostname "$hostname"
```

Apparently I'm missing the hostname binary and indeed I can not find it on my system.

Could someone help me by pointing to the package hostname binary is part of and maybe explain where did it go to from my system?Last edited by IceSunrise on Thu Sep 29, 2016 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
# equery b /bin/hostname 

 * Searching for /bin/hostname ... 

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20160215155418 (/bin/hostname)
```

But I have not idea because is not installed in your system

----------

## IceSunrise

Haha, many thanks fedeliallalinea!

I've just reinstalled sys-apps/net-tools package with USE="hostname" flag and got back /bin/hostname binary.

Have no idea what happened here that I got this problem, maybe there was no that flag before and the binary was compiled by default, very strange...

Anyway, thanks for the help again!  :Wink: 

----------

## klz

I had the same problem. Seems that the net-tools package got extra use-flags recently.

----------

